# Firewood Seasoning Sheds



## MrWhoopee (Sep 24, 2013)

"create burnable wood fast — twice as fast as open air drying"

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200612347_200612347

I remain skeptical.


----------



## pen (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been seeing those popping up in a few backyards around here and wondered if they were specifically for firewood or not.

Be interesting to see how long the outer covering holds up.


----------



## toddnic (Sep 24, 2013)

pen said:


> I've been seeing those popping up in a few backyards around here and wondered if they were specifically for firewood or not.
> 
> Be interesting to see how long the outer covering holds up.


 
That is exactly what I am wondering!  Why spend $329 for something that is not going to last but a few years.  I noticed that there is no guarantee mentioned on the website.  I would rather spend a few more $$$$ for something that is going to last much longer.


----------



## pen (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been tossing around the idea of a 'carport' for the firewood http://www.carport.com/?gclid=COfOjPWN5bkCFYtQOgodcQMACQ





pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 24, 2013)

Had three of them on the place here for a few years when I was running a small business from the house. Be ready to be out in snow storms knocking snow off of them. In fact I retired when Snowmaggeddon took down all three of them on top of a fortune in inventory. Every single brace got bent.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 24, 2013)

We have a Shelter Logic for our Pop Up.....we do clear it from heavy snowfall, but it's held up fine for the past 2 years....maybe beefier than the Firewood Shed.....I tie ours to the camper as an anchor.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2013)

Shelter Logic uses significantly heavier tubing than others I have seen.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 25, 2013)

I like the aluminum carport concept, for my winter stock vs inside garage.


----------



## Todd 2 (Sep 25, 2013)

pen said:


> I have been tossing around the idea of a 'carport' for the firewood http://www.carport.com/?gclid=COfOjPWN5bkCFYtQOgodcQMACQ
> 
> View attachment 112580
> 
> ...


We display the brand called American Steel Carports to people for there pontoons, RV's. autos, livestock, bailed hay...
We have had 3 of them at work for 12 yrs now and still rock solid, no customer complaints in 12 yrs. They build them on site and there standard size is 18x21ft. with 5 ft side height for 795.00 + tax installed with all kinds of options.
They are made alot better than the kits or other ones I have seen and the outdoor wood burner guys are fans of them also.
Google them for there coverage/install area.
You actually pay them when there done, we display them for use.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 26, 2013)

Todd 2 said:


> We display the brand called American Steel Carports to people for there pontoons, RV's. autos, livestock, bailed hay...
> We have had 3 of them at work for 12 yrs now and still rock solid, no customer complaints in 12 yrs. They build them on site and there standard size is 18x21ft. with 5 ft side height for 795.00 + tax installed with all kinds of options.
> They are made alot better than the kits or other ones I have seen and the outdoor wood burner guys are fans of them also.
> Google them for there coverage/install area.
> You actually pay them when there done, we display them for use.


 A little bit more here in Ct.....but a nice unit
http://www.americansteelinc.com/info/flyers/BurgundyCT,MA,ME,NH,NY,RI,VT.pdf


----------



## billb3 (Sep 27, 2013)

except for drifting snow in the Winter the open sided carport would seem to be  best for long term use
and should allow for a significant amount of airflow vs the closed sided  sheet plastic structure


----------



## blades (Sep 27, 2013)

Friend and myself put one up for his boat a few years back, didn't last 3 months, mother nature shredded it in one storm. Wind got into it beyond what the venting could handle popped it like a big balloon, then it just beat itself into a twisted mass. Do not know the make but the framing seemed heavy enough at the time of erection, anchors were all still in place. Metal tube frame, Joints used bolts as set screws, might have stayed together if we had welded all the joints cover would still have been shredded though.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 27, 2013)

We did have a cheapo one prior to the one we have now.....used a Tarp to reskin it after the snow fall while I was at work tore it at the seams.....then a bigger snow overnight collapsed it. The new one we have is definitely a better quality, heavy gauge material all around


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2013)

Todd 2 said:


> We display the brand called American Steel Carports to people for there pontoons, RV's. autos, livestock, bailed hay...
> We have had 3 of them at work for 12 yrs now and still rock solid, no customer complaints in 12 yrs. They build them on site and there standard size is 18x21ft. with 5 ft side height for 795.00 + tax installed with all kinds of options.
> They are made alot better than the kits or other ones I have seen and the outdoor wood burner guys are fans of them also.
> Google them for there coverage/install area.
> You actually pay them when there done, we display them for use.



I do believe this is what we have. Except that we went higher and then completely enclosed it. Put in 4 windows, a walk-in door and 2 overhead doors. Works like a charm and the price certainly was right. We save one corner of it to store the winter's wood supply so we don't have to dig out from the snow.


----------



## pdf27 (Sep 28, 2013)

Several people over here use polytunnels for seasoning wood, but we tend not to get the severe weather you guys get (just lots of rain and hardly any sun!).


----------

